# ترفيه المملكة - انفردنا فتميزنا فابدعنا,,وبألوان الطيف تبلورنا,,وبمناسبة رمضان هنئنا



## عطورالبدر (22 يوليو 2012)

.ExternalClass .ecxhmmessage P{padding:0px;}.ExternalClass body.ecxhmmessage{font-size:10pt;font-family:Tahoma;}










*.*























 











 







 





*يسر مجموعة ومصنع ترفيه المملكة بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان المبارك لعام 1433 هـ *​ 

أن تتقدم إلى عملائها بأطيب التهاني و التبريكات بهذه المناسبة الكريمة سائلين المولى عز وجل أن يتقبل ​ 

منكم الصيام والقيام وسائر الأعمال جعله الله شهر خير ومحبه وعطاء ​ 

*وكل عام وأنتم بخير بهذه المناسبة *​ 

أيضا يسرنا تقديم عرض خاص جداً لجميع العملاء الراغبين في الانضمام إلينا خصم خاص يصل حتى​ 

50 % خلال الشهر الفضيل ​ 


مع تحيات​ 

رئيس مجلس الإدارة​ 

وفريق ترفيه المملكة
ج /0596449333​


----------

